# Shopping Costs in Australia



## JacksonWane

I am thinking about to go to AU - North South Wales. I will study chemistry there. Some concerns about cost of living make me confused. 
So that I am searching for some retailers of Au.

I have heart about some of the discount stores in Australia. Like the ones of Target and Kmart. Are they good for a cheap shop ? For essential parts of home.

I find some websites like these :

Kmart Gift Sale ? Women Clothing Range, Popular Gifts & Home Accessories

Target Catalogue - Treat Yourself This Mother's Day Page 8

They got clothing items. Looks like cheap but I don't know how much I can keep there.


----------



## rofnac25

You won't find many clothing stores much cheaper than K-Mart - its the cheapest largest retail store i've come across. Plus its got a huge variety of different things including kitchen / homeware which is actually OK quality.

For kids there is a store called JayJays - very cheap.

They have a lot of OP shopping out here as well (charity shops) if you dont mind 2nd hand clothing


----------



## jory

hi
trade shopes like h&m,m&s ,mango etc they make sales in every year in Dec and June in alot of counteries what about austrila shops?


----------



## rofnac25

There are no H&M or M&S out here (Mango i've never heard of) What you are talking about are boxing day / winter / summer sales.

They have them out here as well... But not to the extent of other countries I've visited (UK goes crazy for boxing day sales) but to answer the question ... YES the large retail stores will be large sales every year (most seasons)


----------



## nemesis

It's very much depends on your budget. If you don't mind the 2nd hand items, maybe you could drop by Salvo's. Sometimes you can get very lavishly item at extremely low price.
Imagine i get Italian made leathered jacket at AUD2.


----------



## kishan

About Grocery always Buy at ALDI. It is the cheapest shops that I have ever known. It also ha s weekly special every Wednesday and Saturday so always check their catalogue. It is 40% cheaper than any other places. Do try it once. And not to forget to take your own bags to shop there or need to buy it 15c each.

kishan


----------



## nemesis

I think we should open a thread like where's the cheapest shopping spree in the whole Australia.
This would give us an idea how to save!


----------



## kishan

I just did it now. Cheers mate. Have a look on living in australia thread.

kishan


----------



## jory

nice idea nemesia


----------



## ramalakshmi

Thanks JacksonWane for the post. 
Due to your post , we all know about more shopping ideas from various experienced people here


----------



## JacksonWane

Yeah Aldi rocks in grocery. But Coles is not bad, too in fresh meat and veg


----------



## onederland

K-Mart is great. Almost everything you need for such great prices and decent quality also. Target is generally a little more expensive but I have found the clothes are nicer and better quality there. Everyone has their own experiences though. Both are great.


----------

